# Crossing over drills



## Mark Lynn (Jul 22, 2015)

Just wondering do any of you guys that study Modern Arnis, do you take drills and cross them over to other weapons?

For instance taking the six count drill or flow drill and apply it to say the bo?  Sai, tonfa?

Do you try and do it with unequal weapons?  Like bo vs. sai, or tonfa?

Do you take the Sinawali drills and apply them to the bo? Sai, etc. etc.

Just wondering.  I have and I am having a lot of fun doing it and teaching it to my students, both in my Modern Arnis program and the students who are in my American Karate/TKD program where I also teach Kobudo to my more senior students.

As a experiment last night I took two of my senior students who are in my karate/Kobudo classes and adapted the six count Sumbrada pattern (12, 1, 3,) to the bo.  We had a semi private class with only them so instead of teaching what I had planned on (leg locks) (summer time is killing my classes, I can't wait until school starts back up), I had them work on the flow drill adapting it to the bo instead.  They had a blast and it gave me a different venue to discuss motions and things found within their kata as well.   In fact I was surprised at the doors it opened up.

On Monday night in my junior Modern Arnis class I had one of my intermediate students working with a beginner using a bo and the other student (the beginner) using double stick going over single Sinawali  both standard and advanced drills.

If you do this or if you have questions or concerns about doing it let's discuss it.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 22, 2015)

I use an assorted list of tools as well as mix matching them. This tools include: 
Hammers 
Axes
Canes
Bats
Kamas
Shields
Notebooks
and this list goes on...


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jul 22, 2015)

Cool, and thanks for the reply.

I feel the same way only I haven't used them in flow drills with the students.  I have demonstrated with some of them but not in flow drills.

So Tim do you teach them with the prearranged counter for counter type drills (Sumbrada) you know the Shadow type format.  Do you use something along the lines of the Kombatan pelit pelit (palit palit) the I feed you feed format but random pattern.   Sinawali?

What do you use as a base drill to start from?


----------

